# Modified BiOrb Life 60 Low tech



## pizzytinzel (Mar 20, 2013)

This is my first ever freshwater aquarium; I've successfully kept marines before though...not that that's much help here!

Anyhoo, I've inherited a BiOrb Life 60L from my brother; an interesting and challenging prospect. For one, it's got it's own built in filter type affair, with an airstone. Lighting is courtesy of a 6500K LED "Intelligent Light", of unspecified power. Dimensions measure 16.5" x 25" x 11", 16 US Gal, so not ideal for most fish, and probably a challenge to aquascape.

Despite all that, I think they look cool, and being acrylic, it should be easy enough to modify. :icon_twis. My plan is to set this up as a low tech aquarium (per this excellent guide http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/planted-aquarium/low-tech-planted-tank-guide)

Lighting will use the stock "Intelligent Lighting" by BiOrb

Filtration will be via an external canister filter (suggestions please!), plumbed into bulkheads at the back of the tank. The airline and existing "media basket" will be removed and capped off. I'll add some kind of small heater. I'd like an inline one, to keep as much stuff out of the tank as possible.

No idea about substrate yet, but a large, tall rock structure will probably feature, with plenty of caves, and I'll plant it pretty heavily, initially with a mix of Java moss and Java Fern, which I gather would both be OK with the stock lighting. Anything else I could add? 

Inhabitants: I was thinking about a pair of Peacock Gudgeon (or Goby), various small shrimps and either a group of CPDs, or maybe Sparkling Gaurami. Eventually; obviously not all at once.

That's my idea, anyway. Any ideas/input would be gratefully received, especially on the size of canister filter required, and how to effectively aquascape a tall tank.










Cheers.

CJ.


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

that is kind of a unique dimensioned tank. you could have quite a tall little scape in there to give the illusion of an even larger tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, 

This tank is pretty cool to work with,. I've actually set this exact tank for my mate. I will get pics for you when I can. The trick in scaping these kind of tanks to make look bigger is to hide or cover up the back corners with plants or ornaments. Also the basic idea of the substrate being higher at the back of the tank works too.. but for taller tank make it extreme... 

See my scape for my Fluval 46 litre (12 gallon) - it's a tall tank...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195794


----------



## pizzytinzel (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow Matt, your tank looks awesome; definitely some food for thought there. I'm glad you pointed out the limitations of a small opening when it comes to aquascaping - I'm sure i'd have completely forgotten when it comes to choosing my rocks! I see what you mean in the corners now - you basically make it look like there are no corners, so the eye thinks it's looking at a section of a larger 'scape...And with the sloping front to back, are you talking say 3 inches at the front, to 6 inches at the back, or more extreme than that?

I'm still confused over what filter to get. There seems to be some debate over flow rates. I estimated 400-500 L/hr but I see lots of similar sized tanks with Eheim 2215's or even 2217's. 

I guess, if I go 600 l/hr that's going to be about right? I was thinking about the Tetratec EX 600, which I can get from Germany for a really good price, with free delivery. There are sometimes benefits to being in the EU! :biggrin:


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

pizzytinzel said:


> Wow Matt, your tank looks awesome; definitely some food for thought there. I'm glad you pointed out the limitations of a small opening when it comes to aquascaping - I'm sure i'd have completely forgotten when it comes to choosing my rocks! I see what you mean in the corners now - you basically make it look like there are no corners, so the eye thinks it's looking at a section of a larger 'scape...And with the sloping front to back, are you talking say 3 inches at the front, to 6 inches at the back, or more extreme than that?
> 
> I'm still confused over what filter to get. There seems to be some debate over flow rates. I estimated 400-500 L/hr but I see lots of similar sized tanks with Eheim 2215's or even 2217's.
> 
> I guess, if I go 600 l/hr that's going to be about right? I was thinking about the Tetratec EX 600, which I can get from Germany for a really good price, with free delivery. There are sometimes benefits to being in the EU! :biggrin:


HI pizzytinzel.. Cheers! About the sloping... yeah 6inches at the back and about 3 inches at the front should be about right... With the filter, I went with the classic 2215 because I wanted a very good filter with good output, but not too much turbulence in the water as I want my plants to grow straight up. Its also small and compact, it can be well hidden behind books in my bookshelf.


----------



## pizzytinzel (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks man. I can tick a couple of things of the list then! 

So, I'll go with a 600 lph canister, probably the Tetratec as it's a fair bit cheaper than the Eheim but I've heard good things. 

I've posted a Q about lighting, but some initial calculations suggest that the stock "Intelligent Light" should be OK for the low light range of 15 to 30 lumens at the substrate.

Need to look at how I'm going to plumb the canister into 2 bulkheads, and importantly, where I'm going to place the bulkheads. I'm thinking about 3 inches below the water line.


----------

